# Golden retriever Vs labrador



## silki (Jul 3, 2012)

Can someone please send me the main facts


----------



## staci (Jul 2, 2012)

Golden Retriever vs Labrador Retriever in Dog Breeds Difference Between Golden Retriever & Labrador Retriever Dogs | eHow.com Difference Between Labradors and Golden Retrievers | Difference Between | Labradors vs Golden Retrievers


----------



## staci (Jul 2, 2012)

labs shed really bad while goldens are not even half as bad! labs are stocky, and bark alot,


----------



## silki (Jul 3, 2012)

How about Exercise ?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Labs,do shed ALOT,and it is tiny hairs,but tons of them,i have a lab. choclate one, don't want any more.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

staci said:


> labs shed really bad while goldens are not even half as bad! labs are stocky, and bark alot,


A couple weeks ago I had my inlaws lab for a few days. I have to agree that the lab shed so much more! My golden sheds alot but it gets into clumps and is very easy to pick up. My kitchen floor was black everywhere from the labs hair. I swept a couple times a day and couldn't keep up with it! The lab would not stop barking! Not sure if it is normal but Kasey does not bark that much. I also found that the lab was a very messy drinker. Every time she took a drink it was everywhere! Again not sure if this is normal but Kasey is very clean when drinking or eating! Not sure about exercise but I think it depends on the dog. My golden is very active but the lab was happy to lay around. I had a lab growing up but I could take her outside and throw the ball for hours before she got tired! Kasey was alot worse in the beginning with the biting than the lab. The lab was a normal puppy that would jump and nip but Kasey was crazy! I think labs are not as loving as goldens. They are happy to be with you but happy by themselves also. Kasey on the other hand has to be with us at all times. We had to make the same choice between a lab and golden and I will never regret choosing a Golden!!!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

wmag said:


> A couple weeks ago I had my inlaws lab for a few days. I have to agree that the lab shed so much more! My golden sheds alot but it gets into clumps and is very easy to pick up. My kitchen floor was black everywhere from the labs hair. I swept a couple times a day and couldn't keep up with it! The lab would not stop barking! Not sure if it is normal but Kasey does not bark that much. I also found that the lab was a very messy drinker. Every time she took a drink it was everywhere! Again not sure if this is normal but Kasey is very clean when drinking or eating! Not sure about exercise but I think it depends on the dog. My golden is very active but the lab was happy to lay around. I had a lab growing up but I could take her outside and throw the ball for hours before she got tired! Kasey was alot worse in the beginning with the biting than the lab. The lab was a normal puppy that would jump and nip but Kasey was crazy! I think labs are not as loving as goldens. They are happy to be with you but happy by themselves also. Kasey on the other hand has to be with us at all times. We had to make the same choice between a lab and golden and I will never regret choosing a Golden!!!


I'll agree with the lab shedding a lot.

But My parents' chocolate lab was one of the most loving, people-pleasing dogs I have ever known. She had to be by my Dad's knee, getting pets and belly rubs. And in the 13 years they had her, I never once heard her bark. Literally. She would play fetch until your arm fell off. Same with my next door neighbor's old black lab (the fetching and never barking). Those two labs were two of the best, most well-behaved, loving dogs I've ever known. Sadly, both of them went to the bridge within the last year, along with my own Bruce.

Anyway....personally, I think Goldens and Labs really have a lot in common. I just happen to prefer bigger dogs with a longer, softer coat.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Labs are good dogs, family dogs, but they shed so very much,and thousands of tiny hairs, much prefer goldens ,for many reasons.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My son has a chocolate lab who is a love bug, he rarely barks. But the shedding is terrible.....I prefer golden tumbleweeds to tons of single lab hairs. As far as required exercise, depends on the individual dog. My sons lab is a couch potatoe, who'd rather love on you than run around!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I've noticed the energy level varies from lab to lab but I have found labs a bit more 'gogogo' then goldens.. Joey's BFF is a Chocolate lab and he is ALWAYS moving and on the go where as Joey can chillout after he has been running for a bit. They do Shed.. if not more then just as much as Goldens. A big thing people are blind about.. they think oh short fur.. no shedding. Nope! lol. I think its also a preference... i've known a lot of labs who get 'fat' or 'chunky' a lot easier then some other breeds. But you've come to a golden retriever forum so I don't think you'll see a lot of +labs  We love our Goldens!<3


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

i have a golden and a lab (a rescue). Both breeds have pros and cons but if you ask what my dog next will be, I'll say Golden hands down.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

My son has a chocolate lab who lived with me for several years while he was in college. Zoe is extremely smart, will play fetch with a ball until she can't move, and barks when anyone comes to the door or at any strangers. She doesn't like children, will eat everything (and will gain weight unless her food is strictly measured) and is much more hyper than my golden. She is very loving to her people and is a good house dog. I never noticed the shedding probably because my golden retriever and lab/border collie mix had much more noticeable fur in the house and on the furniture. Zoe requires minimal brushing.
My goldens (I have had 3) did not like to play fetch, they love children and everyone and don't bark when people come to the door. They ate everything and I have to regulate how much they eat or they get fat. Two of the 3 goldens have not been all that hyper (after the 2 years of being a puppy) and they adore their family. They shed a lot and require a lot of brushing. Two of my goldens have been hypothyroid and Zoe the chocolate lab is also hypothryoid. They both require the same exercise. 
I prefer goldens but labs are wonderful in their own way. I think most labs like children, not sure why Zoe doesn't as she was raised by us as a puppy and never had a bad experience with a child. I guess some dogs just don't like small people.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

We have a golden and a lab (she is a mix, but looks like a petite chocolate lab). 

I love love love my golden boy--he is the most awesome dog ever--but I admit to having an affection for the labs. I wouldn't kick a black or yellow out of my house if one presented itself.  I like chocolates too, but they aren't my personal favorite of the color choices. 

My husband is a huge lab fan--and since I'm a huge golden fan--I'm hoping we can always have one of each.


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

I've never personally owned a lab, but i have many friends that do or did. 

In my opinion, Labs are generally more hyper/excitable, need more exercise to keep them manageable, and shed soooo much!
I don't know why, but each individual color (black, yellow, and brown) seem to me like different breeds.
(this is going off all the labs i know, and i realize that many labs probably don't fall in to my catagories! 

Black labs are the craziest IMO. harder to train, and more energy than the others...i'm not a fan because the ones i've known have been so obnoxious because the owners couldn't train it.
Yellow labs are really fun...i like their personalities better than black. They have a high energy level but lower than the black.
Chocolate labs are my personal favorite. All my chocolate lab acquaintances were easily trained, and their personality is loyal, loving, and sweet. They do have energy needs that are higher than a golden, but that is pretty much the same for any lab.

If i ever got a lab, i would get a chocolate lab...having owned goldens my entire life, i would like one just for a change of personality...I LOVE my goldens and would never want to be without one, but i really should branch out...
heck, who am i kidding...i think i'll always be a golden owner!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I had a yellow lab, Ernie, before I got Mick.
Ernie was unique. Mick is unique. Ernie's hair was all over as is Mick's. The difference is that Ernie's hair was short and stiff and seemed to weave itself into furniture and carpets where Mick's is long and silky and picks up much easier.
Ernie was an excavator while Mick doesn't see the point of diggin holes.
Those are the only differences. They are both fantastic breeds.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Alot of these descriptions of labs remind me of both my goldens except the short stiff hair. They are all different just like goldens. Some are hyper, some aren't. Some bark, some don't. Some are diggers, some aren't. just like goldens. 
The only real difference I have noticed is that labs are more protective of their family and home.


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

I have both! I grew up with a lab and totally adored her so I always wanted a lab of my own.

However we had a Goldie first and have been smitten ever since. Our 2nd dog was a lab and he is a nice big boy but not really what I hoped for. His only reason for living all relates to eating. I know apparently Goldens can be like that too but all three I have owned are picky eaters and they eat so delicately compared with Ben. However not all labs are like Ben

Labs do moult much more that is for sure.

The breeder we bought Logie (2nd Goldie) breeds other gundogs but she said she has stopped breeding labs as she much prefers Goldies. Personally I feel they are more of a genuine friend, I think labs are more into thinking about themselves, i.e. food.

I think a lot depends on what type of lab/goldie you go for. I don't think colour makes a difference and it is just how they are bred. My preference is for the working bred dogs of both breeds. With labs I definitely prefer bitches but don't see such a gender difference with goldies.

Both are great breeds but my personal preference is now for goldies.

It's quite hard to think of the differences as they can be quite similar


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have said this before, but as i am going on 61, i am concerned about the day,when i can no longer have a golden, i have 3 now,plus the lab., with all the troubles i have in my life, and aging,i know that day will come, it will be hard to give up,sharing my life with a golden.


----------



## Nugget (Feb 8, 2012)

I have both a golden and a english yellow lab which is not as hyper as the American, IMO both breeds are great! My lab always wants to be around me and so does my golden similar personalities so i think its all about preference and which type of lab your are referring to a huge difference between energy in an english vs american. I love both dogs and think a lab is just as lovable as a golden since i have both breeds and lab is 12wks golden is 6months.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Labs and Goldens are very similar dogs and the breeds are close cousins (they were considered the same breed until the early twentieth century). They were bred to do the same tasks, although Goldens are a bit more of upland bird dogs while Labs tend to specialize a bit more in waterfowl retrieving. 

Goldens tend to be a bit softer and Labs a bit harder in terms of training, but individual Goldens or Labs can be all over the range of normal retriever temperaments. I do think Labs tend to be more food motivated, although it can be a tough call between the two. There is the hair issue! Labs shed much worse than Goldens (assuming each has a correct coat). I frequently walk a wonderful Chocolate Lab that I also groom the same time I groom my guys, when I pet the Lab I am always getting tons of hair while when I pet my Golden I get far less hair.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just like all breeds, personality can vary widely. Personally, the labs I have known have been much more high energy than the goldens I have known, but that is just in my case.

I think you wouldn't go wrong either way - although you obviously know our bias!


----------



## Henry22 (May 8, 2012)

My parents have two labs, a yellow and black, that I helped train and they have been the best dogs. I was pretty set on getting another lab until I thought I was getting a golden from a friend. That fell through and at that point I was stuck on a golden but I wouldnt have a doubt about getting another lab.

IMO they are two of the best breeds and I dont think there are many differences. My golden growing up was pretty territorial with our yard and would always bark at dogs walking by, however my yellow lab now goes nut in the back yard barking when she thinks she hears an animal. She is quite neurotic though.


----------



## staci (Jul 2, 2012)

i have had quite a few dogs. the drinking thing? my labradoodle and golden dip half their head in! my belgium shepard laps up water (water STILL goes every where) and a mutt that lap up lightly and makes no mess. energy lvl? for a while thier were 3 blck labs living around us (we would have to walk 1/2 a mile to the bus) the one, red, followed us the whole way and the other, guss, loved to chase cars, i have only owned a lb for 2 days ( loved that dog then my brother left the dogs out and bye bye dog!) but i have had a German rottweiler and let me tell you white floor was black! even now that she is indoggy paradise our belgium shepard has taken over that position! he is black and the floor is black! my mother relented and bought a curbi vacuum that costed 150 used


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

There is certainly a lot of similarity in personality between the two breeds, and quite a lot in physical traits too. I'm training my Knightley to be an assistance (service) dog for myself, and I chose between a lab and a golden - although briefly thought about a couple of other breeds (Collie, PWD.....). A lot of guide/service dog programs use these two breeds for various reasons, but one of the main ones is that they adapt well to having several different carers throughout their life - one for puppy raising, one for training, one for working and the last for retirement. Neither breed bonds solely to one person, and so can move fairly easily. They do find labs move slightly more easily than goldens. Goldens tend to get a bit more attached to their environment, but compared to many other breeds they still can leave homes quite easily. So you can take from this that both breeds adore everyone they meet, although goldens may fix upon people/a person a bit more.

Guide/assistance trainers often acknowledge that labs have the predisposition to be more hyper dogs, but both breeds tend to have settled down to a fairly similar level by about three years old, which is when they are in peak working condition. They both are intelligent and eminently trainable, and if you choose correctly can make excellent working dogs - and pets of course!

They reach similar weights and sizes, depending upon breeding and lines. English labs and English goldens can be quite similar, for instance. There are some lines breeding very small labs, actually outside breed standard. Some are very big. I would say there is more variation in size and build than with goldens.

Labs are also known as extremely food motivated and can go from stocky to overweight on the strength of begging brown eyes.... The food motivation can help with training, but of course every dog is different and you could get a lab completely oblivious to food.

Those would be my main points from my perspective. It took me a while to choose, but in my heart I had always wanted a golden so maybe I didn't give labs a fair go. Either way I am thrilled with my lovely boy anyway, can't see getting a lab for my next assistance dog. Well and truly got the golden bug now.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Our first lab was black and boy did he shed, but it seemed like it was pretty much seasonal shedding more at certain times of the year. 
After Ralph we had two female Golden's Brandy and Millie. Both shed pretty good,their hair was easy enough to clean up off the floor but was hard cleaning on the furniture. When Brandy passed we got Pearl our yellow Lab. Right now she is shedding pretty good. I think it may be because of the hot weather. Going out in the warmth and coming into the air conditioning has forced her to blow her coat. 
All four dogs were field american bred. Slight build, the Golden's were the deep red color. As far as activity level and noise making. My Black lab like to bark when he played other wise he was quiet. Brandy tall and lanky,weighed 90lbs in her prime, was quiet we only heard her bark maybe three times in the fourteen yrs she was with us. 
Millie was small 62lbs of hell fire and was the best watchdog we ever had. Pearl our yellow lab is now 7, weighs 62 lbs only barks when she plays. She was one for going til she dropped chasing a ball when she was younger. She can still chase a ball and jump in the air to catch it. I guess what I am saying is no two are alike. 
For me to start over again it would be hard to choose which one. Probably would end up getting one of each. The dogs in my signature pic are Pearl and my Schitzu/Rat Terrier mix Cricket...my 60lb dog in a 6lb package. She catches a ball in mid leap right along side of Pearl and will swim with no fear in five feet of water. One of the perks of owning this breed is NO SHEDDING:woot2:.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

All the labs I've met (and loved) tended to be a lot like the one in this commercial...





 
The feeling I get too from the labs my friends own is they stay young longer than goldens do. And while they are more active than goldens are, they are a bit more serious and focused than goldens are. 

I was at the lake recently and there is a couple with their two yellow labs who always come out the same time I do. And the biggest difference between those dogs and my guy is that while my guy was more focused and exact in the retrieve (marking and returning to hand), those dogs were like torpedoes going after the retrieve. Powerful swimmers. 

When interviewing breeders here in MI, the biggest issue they all had was the lack of fencing. Because these dogs have a lot of energy to burn.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

lyssa said:


> Well and truly got the golden bug now.


Haha I love this!!! I think lots of people know exactly what you mean around here!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have one of each and plan to always have one of each. I love both dogs! Personality-wise mine are very similar-my lab does have a bit of hound in him though. Labs do shed more (single individual hairs everywhere), but goldens are more work for grooming to not get knots/tangles. Labs are very much wash and go! My lab doesn't bark much-but he's also not outside alone. My neighbors behind me have 2 purebred labs and they are outside most of the day. The only time they bark is when there is something worth barking about! They are also great dogs.
With labs (also true for goldens I believe) the different lines have different personality traits. The dogs bred from decades and decades of hunting/field trial dogs are much more active than the show lines. If you don't have A LOT of time to train/work with the dog, you probably don't want a field bred dog-I believe that is true of both labs and goldens though.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

My lab Chance (1996-2008) and Dodger have very similar personalities - both goofy and lovable boys. Chance was higher energy as a puppy/younger dog and was harder to train behaviourally (nipping, jumping up) - but that might also be that he was my family's first dog and we had no idea what we were doing lol. Both loved doing obedience work. I wish they could have met each other.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

One of my friends has a choco lab and that thing can get loud. He must've been excited to meet my pup, but even before I got mine he was a very "talkative" dog. Sweet fellow, but definitely more vocal than my pup, or any other Golden I've ever seen for that matter.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I adore Labs. But...if I were to ever have one, I want the extreme body type. A lot of people think they're over done, but I don't think so at all. I think they're beautiful. 

This is what I would want:


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

kwhit said:


> I adore Labs. But...if I were to ever have one, I want the extreme body type. A lot of people think they're over done, but I don't think so at all. I think they're beautiful.
> 
> This is what I would want:


holy smokes that lab is huge! There was a lab pup in my puppy class and I think he might've been an extreme body type. 6mo and he weighs 60-65lbs


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have friends with English labs (one being a breeder in Aus), but they thankfully don't let them get that fat.  That can't be healthy for the dogs!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I think they are both great breeds, but goldens have that special extra quality that I love. Though there was a petite black lab from field lines in my last class that caught my eye. She was the cutest thing with her tongue always hanging out the side of her mouth - very enthusiastic.  

Here is Cookie with her yellow lab "cousin" Buddy. He is quite the talker, but konked out long enough for me to snap a picture.


Untitled by 82Blueberry, on Flickr


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I think that's the difference in show vs field lines. Show lines tend to be short/stocky field lines tend to be more leggy/gangly looking. I love both!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Megora said:


> I have friends with English labs (one being a breeder in Aus), but they thankfully don't let them get that fat.  That can't be healthy for the dogs!


There are two families in my neighborhood that have Labs that are that big. Both families hunt with them. One of the Labs is a huge black female that is 11 years old and still goes out every weekend. She is _not_ fat. She looks just like the male in the pictures I posted. 

The other neighbor has two Choc. Labs that are also just like the pictures. His male runs with him almost every night. He said he can run forever and when he gets home, his wife will sometimes take him back out on her run. 

Everyone with dogs gets together on one neighbor's front lawn almost every night and we let the dogs play. When they play, Chance can't keep up and Lucy, my energizer bunny, even gets tired. But all three Labs keep going. Caitlyn, my daughter, threw a ball for them for over an hour one night and then had to quit, her arm gave out. But they were ready for more. So, I think they're pretty healthy if stamina is any indication.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I have Bentley, my golden who is 11 yrs. old, plus an almost 5 year old lab.

The golden is 68 lb. and the lab is 56 lb. Goldens and labs are both of the retriever category so of course there are many similarities. 

Differences I've observed:

goldens can have a little sillier and laid-back side to them; while labs seem more earnest

labs are wash-and-wear dogs in that they need very little grooming. Their fur dries super quickly and does not tangle and they rarely need a bath. I find equal amounts of hair around the house from both my golden and lab.

labs stay puppies longer so the owner really needs to be persistent and patient with training.

Color of lab predicts absolutely nothing about their personality. That depends more on the breeding and the lines the dog came from.

I could be happy (and am) with either a golden or a lab. But if both my golden and lab died tomorrow, I'd probably look for a lab that is a drop-out from the local guide-dogs for the blind training school.


----------

